# Most expensive betta you've ever seen for sale???



## RayneForhest

I was just scrolling thru Aquabid ...when I came upon a selection offered by Aquastar71. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311704403

(pictures below are used without permission. I'm only including these so they remain in this thread after the current auction closes. No copyright infringement intended.)

The price on this baby has a buy it now price of $1,200 !!!!


----------



## sunnydawnie

Seriously ??? That's totally ridiculous !

I've seen them around $60 at our LFS, but there's no way I'd pay that much for a fish. No way.


----------



## Luimeril

that girl, and her possible brother, are horrid. D: beautiful(the male looks like a white butterfly!), but their skin.... 

i saw a white betta go for $1001 once. most expensive i've bought, was Theo and Weiss, at $10 each, and my brother's delta dragon was $15.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I'd never pay that much, with that skin doesn't higher their chances either.....


----------



## Super Fish

That betta's skin looks gross.

The highest I've paid was 15. That's probably the highest I ever will pay (shipping included).


----------



## copperarabian

yeah, they really look horrible. And they're only worth 1000 if someone is willing to pay it lol


----------



## Luimeril

Heavy and Spy, my two new DT gals, cost me $18 total. that's $4 per fish, and $10 shippping. so, not the most expensive i've paid for bettas. x: a dollar less than my personal most expensive. xD


----------



## Hinata

The highest price for a betta that I've seen is around $20. Aquastar71 is way overpriced on that female and her skin looks horrid. :shock:


----------



## mernincrazy8525

is that the cause of some really bunched up scales?


----------



## ysa4912

*A big HUH?!*

I can't believe it I have a betta fish like that pure white but a male and is only like 45 pesos here in the philippines ( $ 1.00 ).


----------



## teeneythebetta

ysa4912 said:


> I can't believe it I have a betta fish like that pure white but a male and is only like 45 pesos here in the philippines ( $ 1.00 ).


Hi there, ysa4912! 
As it is written in the forum rules, we ask that nobody bump up old threads. Please only converse in the more recent threads; this one is over a year old.

Thank you!


----------

